# Solar power newbie like think baby



## tractorhobbit (Aug 25, 2014)

Any one have a 101 advice for solar power. I looked at solar panels at Home Depot and they are something i can afford. My question is i need enough to generate for my freezer,fridge and corn burner (in case of emergency) plus some light. Where do i start?


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Start by checking the ID tags of all items as that will give you an idea of the size inverter. Then you want to use a watt meter to record what each item uses for power in a 24 hour period. That will tell you how much stored power you need. That & where you live will tell you how much in solar panels you will need.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Start by reading everything you can.

You are not going to be able to just go to Home Depot or Harbor Freight and pick up a couple of cheap panels and have that run the stuff you are wanting to run. It's not that easy.

3 things you have to address. 

1) Collection. This includes the panels, charge controller and all the fittings for those things

2) Storage. This includes your battery bank, and this is the heart of your system.

3) Distribution. This includes your inverted (should you choose to use one so that you can use normal AC appliances).

What you are going to have to do is decide what, EXACTLY, you want to power off-grid, how much power that takes, then you are going to have to size a system that collects and stores MORE power than what you plan to use, after calculating the loss in the inefficiency of inverting AC to DC. Your battery bank is going to have to be big enough to store up energy during no or reduced load times.

Solar isn't brain surgery, but it's not an "I will grab a couple of cheap panels and power my fridge" either.


----------



## tractorhobbit (Aug 25, 2014)

Okay that helps. I will start with that!!


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Well its a start for me thanks for the info


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Welcome to the group. Depending on where you live there are protable solar generators that come as a complete package. Won't run a lot or for very long, but it gives you an idea for something to plug into. Hard wired into the house and you're looking at 5 to ten time the cost.
Wagan E Power Cube 1500 Collapsible Solar Power Panel Array with Inverter | Wayfair


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

No Expert But Have Been Reading Alot Because I Want To Change Over So Bad.
From Everything I Can Find It Will Cost Between Twenty And Thirty Thousand To Get Me Consistent 600 Kilo Watt Hours In My 4.5 Sun Hour Average Here In West Michigan.

Major Equipment Needed.
Solar Cells
Charge Controller
Inverter Or Multiple Inverters For 4000 Plus Volts Or Two 110 Legs To Produce 220 Volts For Well Pump
And The Battery Bank. Be Aware When Ever You See "Complete Diy System" It Does Not Include A Battery Bank.
The Batteries Dependent On The Rare Of Discharge Will Last Between 1000 Or 1700 Cycles. To You And Me That Is Days Of Use. So Every Five Years An Eight Thousand Dollar Battery Bank Will Need To Be Replaced.


----------



## tractorhobbit (Aug 25, 2014)

There is so much. That goes into it. But thank you all for the advice.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Tractor I think we have work cut out for us


----------



## tractorhobbit (Aug 25, 2014)

Agreed !!!!!! Whew this is gonna be a lot of work....


----------



## hotpig27 (Dec 24, 2013)

I buy the 100 watt panels on Ebay for 125.00 to 130.00 shipped. First big lesson is you may never get 100 watts even at peak sunlight. In my case I do not have south facing sky because of large trees. Mine are on the west side of my carport. On a good day at peak sun 750 watts of panels gets me 320 watts out of a grid tie inverter.

My main goal is a back up battery bank. The left over power is grid tied and I have seen my electric meter spin backwards if no big energy hogs are running in my house. I will be tilting them on their side facing south when the weather cools off. Last fall and winter the sun was so low on the horizon that they made very little power even on a sunny day. I hope to get more sun and power by tilting them to face south.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

alterego said:


> The Batteries Dependent On The Rare Of Discharge Will Last Between 1000 Or 1700 Cycles. To You And Me That Is Days Of Use. So Every Five Years An Eight Thousand Dollar Battery Bank Will Need To Be Replaced.


WOW ! that takes a huge chunk out of the savings of going off grid.


----------



## LDSreliance (Sep 2, 2014)

tractorhobbit said:


> Any one have a 101 advice for solar power. I looked at solar panels at Home Depot and they are something i can afford. My question is i need enough to generate for my freezer,fridge and corn burner (in case of emergency) plus some light. Where do i start?


Here are a couple very basic videos that I made that may help you get started:


----------



## hotpig27 (Dec 24, 2013)

Here is my start up. Since recording this I added two more batteries a fifth 100 watt panel and two 125 watt panels. I have two more 125 and 2 80 watt panels still in their boxes. I also put 2 80 watt and 1 100 watt panels on my tool shed. They produce about 160 watts peak in summer. I also added a 600 watt Vanner pure sine wave inverter. I use the 5000 watt modified sine wave inverter in the recording for the non delicate electrical items.






I gained a solar powered cat also.


----------

